# Recordíng of "Il Bajazet" by Francesco Gasparini



## PrimoUomo

Carlo Ipata & Auser Musici have planned to record and produce "Il Bajazet" by Francesco Gasparini, the opera Händel used as basic for his Tamerlano. Well, they still need some money to record it, but i expect that they will have enough to that time. Here is some useful information about the recording: Gasparini Project

Here is an aria from "Il Bajazet" sung by Ian Bostridge 




Here is Händel's version




Both of the arias was first sung by the tenor Francesco Borosini who had a range form low G to high A.


----------

